# A little help with this grassy...stuff...



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

I've got a bunch of this in the hellstrip out by the road, and haven't paid it much attention, as that's a largely low input area for me. But now I've noticed it in a few places in the yard. I'm still new to all things lawn care and can't really identify anything. Any help?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I think it's a fescue with seed stalks. If you see any seed heads post a pic of them for confirmation.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

Wiley said:


> I think it's a fescue with seed stalks. If you see any seed heads post a pic of them for confirmation.


I'll check for seed heads next time I get out, before I mow. I assume if you are correct, that means my only real option is glyphosate?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Fraust said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a fescue with seed stalks. If you see any seed heads post a pic of them for confirmation.
> ...


If it's isolated clumps you can also dig them out if you don't want to spray glyphosate. 
Depending on how much KBG you have, those spots may fill-in on their own or you can spot seed any bare spots.


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

I have tons of that in my yard. Iv been digging it up but it's everywhere! Iv been looking for awhile trying to figure out what it is. Its ugly and the mower doesn't get it well because it spreads out flat.

I have a few different types of grassy weeds in the picture


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

I found some grown up in a empty lot. Can anybody identify this?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thats not a fescue seed head. Looks a bit like barnyard grass.

The auricle in the second picture also looks like barnyard grass. Barnyard grass also has a prostrate growth habit.

If it is barnyard grass, the good news is that its an annual grass so a preemergent will take care of it for next year. This year, not so much.


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm thinking this is Kentucky 31


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

Wiley said:


> I think it's a fescue with seed stalks. If you see any seed heads post a pic of them for confirmation.


Snapped a few more pics, seed heads included.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Perhaps this might help: How to identify pasture grasses.

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/beef/facts/06-095.htm


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Fraust said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a fescue with seed stalks. If you see any seed heads post a pic of them for confirmation.
> ...


I'm still thinking it's some sort of fescue. Here's one I just pulled from my backyard which is all TTTF for reference.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm thinking you're right. I've started noticing a few more patches of it around too. Looks like it'll all be getting nuked in the fall. In the meantime though, any experience with how it reacts to iron apps? Specifically foliar sprays? Being a fescue, will it green up with the rest, or will it stay the lighter color it is now?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Good plan. I would just follow good practices with mowing, water, and fertilizer and see what happens. The seed stalks won't be there all season.


----------

